# Change splitter wheels



## gzecc (May 20, 2012)

I am looking to swap my splitters non suspension spindle wheels, for torsion suspension system . What is the best way to achieve this?
The problem is my splitter takes a beating when I drive it around to rental customers. Splitter weighs approx 800 lbs.
Are there any torsion systems that will bolt directly onto the spindles?
My splitter is similar in design as the attached.
http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/Images/PowerTek-825V-H-Log-Splitter/i7484.html


----------



## bogydave (May 20, 2012)

I don't know of any. (bigger tires & lower the air pressure may help)
Maybe a trailer to haul it in.
Most splitters aren't made for high speed or long distance towing. Don't see many with suspension systems & tail lights.
Not that it can't be done.


----------



## clr8ter (May 20, 2012)

Go to Northern Equipment. They have weld - on torsion spindles. I bet you could even find a pair that will work with your existing hubs......


----------



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

[quote="gzecc, post: 1122949,
The problem is my splitter takes a beating when I drive it around to rental customers. Splitter weighs approx 800 lbs.
[/quote]

Likewise our splitter has no suspension, just a solid axle with 15 inch tires with 7 PSI air pressure.  Down side is that at that low air pressure you also need tubes in the tires.
Magnet attaching turn signal brake lights.
The torsion suspension sounds like an interesting idea!


----------



## gzecc (May 20, 2012)

Found one, but its too heavy duty. I will call monday to see if they have a 1000lb er.
http://www.pacifictrailers.com/Trailer-Buddy-UFP-replacement-torsion-axle-trailing-arm-3750lb/


----------



## greg13 (May 20, 2012)

It may be cheaper just to buy/build a small trailer and haul the splitter in that to the site.


----------



## gzecc (May 20, 2012)

greg13 said:


> It may be cheaper just to buy/build a small trailer and haul the splitter in that to the site.


 Too much a PITA to have to trailer it to every renter. Have you pulled an 800lb splitter up (or down) a trailer ramp?
 It needs new wheels anyway. I can probably do it for $300. It will extend the life of the splitter and also increase its value. Like I said, it needs new wheels anyway.


----------



## nate379 (May 20, 2012)

Why do you need tubes?



hobbyheater said:


> [quote="gzecc, post: 1122949,
> The problem is my splitter takes a beating when I drive it around to rental customers. Splitter weighs approx 800 lbs.


Down side is that at that low air pressure you also need tubes in the tires.
[/quote]


----------



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Why do you need tubes?
> 
> 
> Down side is that at that low air pressure you also need tubes in the tires.


[/quote]

With the low tire pressure, tubeless tires are prone to leak around the bead especially on gravel roads.


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Why do you need tubes?
> 
> 
> Down side is that at that low air pressure you also need tubes in the tires.


 
Not if the rim is designed for low pressure.  ATVs frequently run sub 5 psi pressures and no tubes.

Tubes are lousy in low pressure tires. On a trailer/splitter it wouldn't be bad but on ATV's or lawn tractor drive tires the tire often moves a bit on the rim and eventually the valve stem on the tube either tears or gets pulled back inside the wheel.


----------



## KodiakII (May 21, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Found one, but its too heavy duty. I will call monday to see if they have a 1000lb er.
> http://www.pacifictrailers.com/Trailer-Buddy-UFP-replacement-torsion-axle-trailing-arm-3750lb/


 
Don't think that is what you are looking for. Link shows a replacement trailing arm that is part of a torsion system.  You are looking for something more like this.  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200323649_200323649


----------



## gzecc (May 21, 2012)

KodiakII said:


> Don't think that is what you are looking for. Link shows a replacement trailing arm that is part of a torsion system. You are looking for something more like this. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200323649_200323649


 Thanks for that link. I was hoping to attach a torsion system directly to the existing spindle. Not have to re-engineer everything. Adding another axle will also increase the cost and probably height. The height has to be acceptable for the verticle position.


----------



## BrianK (May 21, 2012)

Could you just bolt it onto a cheap Harbor freight 40x48" trailer frame with axles and wheels?


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2012)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_32041_32041

Why put a whole trailer under it when all you need is the axle?  The trick will be getting the ride height just right so the unit can still be used vertically.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 21, 2012)

Tractor supply may have what you need, good luck! (oh and pics when done)


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2012)

With the torsion axle assembly, it wouldn't take too much to get your height correct.  Just torch the old off at the needed height to accept the new (and maintain original height).  You might have to weld a flat plate on where you torch the old off for a mounting bracket, but certainly not hard to do.


----------



## KarlP (May 24, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Too much a PITA to have to trailer it to every renter. Have you pulled an 800lb splitter up (or down) a trailer ramp?


 
Mine is ~700. IME, its damn easy by yourself if you have a low trailer with 8" wheels and a 10' ramp. Its next to impossible with a 2nd person helping if you have a trailer with 15" wheels and a 6' ramp.

Get a Harbor Freight folding utility trailer with 8" wheels.  If you wait for a sale and find a 20% off coupon, you'll spend less than you are looking to spend on a torsion axle.


----------



## bioman (May 24, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_32041_32041
> 
> Why put a whole trailer under it when all you need is the axle? The trick will be getting the ride height just right so the unit can still be used vertically.


why would anyone split vertical? I'm for lifting it with a log lift, run it through a multi-wedge right in to a truck or trailer. Done deal !


----------



## clr8ter (May 24, 2012)

No, the part I'm talking about in Northern Tool is just a small stub with the torsion part attached to the spindle. You weld it on, there is no tube in between. Read the description. All you have to do is cut off or unbolt existing axle, and weld one of these torsion axles on either side. The 1000 LB. set runs something like $140 if I remember correctly.....


----------



## MasterMech (May 24, 2012)

bioman said:


> why would anyone split vertical? ...


 
Easy, we're too cheap to buy/fab all the equipment necessary to process big rounds horizontally. 

I like log lifts better too but this is supposed to be a simple modification to improve the tow-ability of the unit the OP already has.  Not build him a new splitter.


----------



## gzecc (May 25, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Easy, we're too cheap to buy/fab all the equipment necessary to process big rounds horizontally.
> 
> I like log lifts better too but this is supposed to be a simple modification to improve the tow-ability of the unit the OP already has. Not build him a new splitter.


 Question: Why wouldn anyone split vertically. Answer: So you don't have to lift a 200lb round off the ground.


----------



## greg13 (May 26, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Question: Why wouldn anyone split vertically. Answer: So you don't have to lift a 200lb round off the ground.


 

Some of us actually like our backs !!


----------



## hobbyheater (May 26, 2012)

bioman said:


> why would anyone split vertical?


----------



## hobbyheater (May 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Not if the rim is designed for low pressure. ATVs frequently run sub 5 psi pressures and no tubes.
> 
> Tubes are lousy in low pressure tires. On a trailer/splitter it wouldn't be bad but on ATV's or lawn tractor drive tires the tire often moves a bit on the rim and eventually the valve stem on the tube either tears or gets pulled back inside the wheel.


 
You are right the rims are not designed for low pressure. I very seldom have to go more than a half hour on the highway so heat and friction with tubes is not a factor ,and only collect firewood in the cooler months ,with fire hazard being the biggest reason. Low pressure tubeless tires would sometimes roll off the the bead when yarding bigger blocks that are not in lead .


----------

